# Thesis help



## zsmcd (May 25, 2016)

I'm struggling to grasp a thesis for my history research class. I have a lot of interest in Jonathan Edwards and the first great awakening and am currently reading Marsden's biography. Any thoughts?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 25, 2016)

See if you can do something about the relationship between Jonathan Edwards and John Erskine. You could use consult this book for ideas.


----------



## zsmcd (May 25, 2016)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> See if you can do something about the relationship between Jonathan Edwards and John Erskine. You could use consult this book for ideas.



I know nothing about Erskine at this point. I'm assuming he is the same Erskine that the seminary is named after.


----------



## Parakaleo (May 25, 2016)

If it's for history research, I've always been fascinated by the godly legacy of Edward's 11 children, many of whom went on to become prominent citizens. A paper on the combined impact of one man's theology and family upon the nascent nation could be very interesting, in my opinion.


----------



## zsmcd (May 25, 2016)

Parakaleo said:


> If it's for history research, I've always been fascinated by the godly legacy of Edward's 11 children, many of whom went on to become prominent citizens. A paper on the combined impact of one man's theology and family upon the nascent nation could be very interesting, in my opinion.



This is a fantastic idea. Especially given my circumstance of just having my first child. Thanks.


----------



## zsmcd (May 25, 2016)

Parakaleo said:


> If it's for history research, I've always been fascinated by the godly legacy of Edward's 11 children, many of whom went on to become prominent citizens. A paper on the combined impact of one man's theology and family upon the nascent nation could be very interesting, in my opinion.



Any good resource suggestions?


----------



## Wayne (May 25, 2016)

One of the first, if not THE first thing in research is to gather your resources--compile a bibliography.

For that, best to go to WorldCat. Your librarian can orient you, and you can also find it on the Web, though an academic version has more features.

Be sure to search the WorldCat dissertation database too.

And use various search terms, to make sure you've covered the bases.

Many of the search returns will not be useful, but that's part of research--picking through the weeds for the gems.

The other all-important thing you must do is to refine your thesis question.


----------



## zsmcd (May 25, 2016)

Wayne said:


> One of the first, if not THE first thing in research is to gather your resources--compile a bibliography.
> 
> For that, best to go to WorldCat. Your librarian can orient you, and you can also find it on the Web, though an academic version has more features.
> 
> ...



I am on WorldCat right meow.


----------



## zsmcd (May 25, 2016)

Might this be specific/significant enough of a thesis? "As a father, Jonathan Edwards' rearing of his eleven children left a significant impact on American religion, education, and society in general."


----------



## timfost (May 25, 2016)

I find this history very intriguing. The article was written by Alan Strange who posts here from time to time.

http://www.midamerica.edu/uploads/files/pdf/journal/14-strange.pdf


----------



## Toasty (May 25, 2016)

zsmcd said:


> Might this be specific/significant enough of a thesis? "As a father, Jonathan Edwards' rearing of his eleven children left a significant impact on American religion, education, and society in general."



What specifically did he teach or do that brought about change in religion, education, or society in general? Your thesis statement could make mention of that.


----------



## Parakaleo (May 25, 2016)

In 1900, historian A. E. Winship prepared a paper on Jonathan Edwards which led to a project of tracing the lineage of two men from the early 18th century. One, a Mr. Max Jukes, an ungodly man, was the patriarch of a great many wicked offspring. By contrast, Jonathan Edwards was the patriarch of a great many godly offspring. Here's the full text of Winship's paper:

http://archive.org/stream/jukesedwards15623gut/15623.txt

And here's a summary of his survey:



> Jukes
> 
> 310 of the 1,200 were professional paupers—more than one in four.
> 300 of the 1,200—one in four—died in infancy from lack of good care and good conditions.
> ...



It's fascinating to think of the way God used this man and his offspring to shape the fabric of this nation.


----------



## Wayne (May 25, 2016)

From one of many web sites discussing the thesis statement and how it should be constructed or what it should contain:



> A thesis statement:
> 
> tells the reader how you will interpret the significance of the subject matter under discussion.
> 
> ...



[from http://writingcenter.unc.edu/handouts/thesis-statements/]

^always cite your sources!


----------



## zsmcd (May 26, 2016)

Toasty said:


> zsmcd said:
> 
> 
> > Might this be specific/significant enough of a thesis? "As a father, Jonathan Edwards' rearing of his eleven children left a significant impact on American religion, education, and society in general."
> ...



To reflect this question I changed my thesis to say: "As a husband, father, and theologian, Jonathan Edwards’ rearing of his eleven children left a tremendous impact on American society in the coming centuries."


----------



## zsmcd (May 26, 2016)

Parakaleo said:


> In 1900, historian A. E. Winship prepared a paper on Jonathan Edwards which led to a project of tracing the lineage of two men from the early 18th century. One, a Mr. Max Jukes, an ungodly man, was the patriarch of a great many wicked offspring. By contrast, Jonathan Edwards was the patriarch of a great many godly offspring. Here's the full text of Winship's paper:
> 
> http://archive.org/stream/jukesedwards15623gut/15623.txt
> 
> ...



I found the same paper in my research, will be using it as a reference.


----------



## Sylvanus (May 31, 2016)

zsmcd said:


> To reflect this question I changed my thesis to say: "As a husband, father, and theologian, Jonathan Edwards’ rearing of his eleven children left a tremendous impact on American society in the coming centuries."



Not sure the thesis is quite specific enough (is this a graduate class? Or undergrad history course?). I don't think you would find too many people who would disagree with what you've stated. Something more specific might focus on what ways Edwards taught about rearing children (catechism, sunday school, education practices), how he raised his own, and what those children might have said about their father...grandfather...etc.

It doesn't have to be out of left field, but it should be something that you're "arguing". Reading a book like Marsden's would probably be very helpful in thinking of a more specific subject.


----------



## arapahoepark (May 31, 2016)

Does it have to be on a specific subject?
I know mine was slavery, and so I dove into colonial slavery (there was less on that than the antebellum period.) and I ran with a religion component. I studied and studied until I found something from the original sources, my own interpretation of what I was seeing.
I love history.


----------

